# Problem With Browser or Site ?



## ISU_TREE_FAN

Hey Jason.......for the last several days when I use the back tab on my browser the Sycamore Pride page reverts to posts of 2/2, Drake game, etc.  Is the problem with the site or my browser ?  Only does it on this site?


----------



## Eleven

ISU_TREE_FAN said:


> Hey Jason.......for the last several days when I use the back tab on my browser the Sycamore Pride page reverts to posts of 2/2, Drake game, etc.  Is the problem with the site or my browser ?  Only does it on this site?



Easiest answer is to try not to use the "back button"... I usually use the "bread crumbs" at the top..  Main reason for that is that it refreshes the page when you return to the spot you are going.  Using the "back button" uses a "cached page" in your browser history.. that's part of the reason that it keeps going back to an old page.

You can go in and clear the cache/cookies of your browser... but you will probably have to log in again after doing that.


----------



## bluestreak

ISU_TREE_FAN said:


> Hey Jason.......for the last several days when I use the back tab on my browser the Sycamore Pride page reverts to posts of 2/2, Drake game, etc.  Is the problem with the site or my browser ?  Only does it on this site?



The back button is also known as "the button of death" to web designers....


----------



## ISU_TREE_FAN

Eleven said:


> Easiest answer is to try not to use the "back button"... I usually use the "bread crumbs" at the top..  Main reason for that is that it refreshes the page when you return to the spot you are going.  Using the "back button" uses a "cached page" in your browser history.. that's part of the reason that it keeps going back to an old page.
> 
> You can go in and clear the cache/cookies of your browser... but you will probably have to log in again after doing that.



Explain "bread crumbs" for the novice...............


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

ISU_TREE_FAN said:


> Explain "bread crumbs" for the novice...............



When you eat toast at your computer - those little crumbs that fall onto your key board and get inbetween the keys... Those would be bread crumbs - hate them damn things!!!


----------



## ISU_TREE_FAN

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> When you eat toast at your computer - those little crumbs that fall onto your key board and get inbetween the keys... Those would be bread crumbs - hate them damn things!!!




gotcha......have to stop eating over the keyboard.


----------



## Eleven

ISU_TREE_FAN said:


> Explain "bread crumbs" for the novice...............



Scroll to the top.
Under the photo
Under the "Forum" tab
Under "Private Messages"..

See something that looks like:

Forums > Blogs, News & More > Help Feedback & Suggestions > Problems with the site

Each of those titles is a link back to that specific area of the site.
If you want to go all the way back to the main forums page, click on Forums.
If you want to go back to the "Blogs, News and More" section, click on it, etc.

They are called breadcrumbs, because they literally are the clicks that you took to get where you are... like dropping bread crumbs in a maze.  Most quality sites use breadcrumbs for easier navigation.


----------

